# Toronto, Ontario



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Seems like the old thread is gone. So, any peeps from Toronto interested in meeting up?


----------



## 281641 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi... 

I'm 32 and was diagnosed with Social Phobia in my teens... have had ups and downs but it's been worse in Toronto where I moved a couple years ago - since I was living with my grandma during that time I rarely hung out with anyone... that became comfortable and the norm... so I'm definitely struggling. Due to my work schedule I can never attend the SA Meetup group. I live on my own now which definitely had its plus having SA but I know it's kinda a drawback as well... I've never had anyone over to where I'm living at besides family who live 5 hours away!.

My main issue(s) with SA are the usual - overthinking/over analyzing what others are thinking and nervous about feeling stupid/embarrassed. Also being in your 30's and not knowing what you want in a career is also draining as is working in a call centre... but I guess I'm lucky to have a job, right? I definitely feel like I'm not up to speed on what most people are - eg: movies, current events, etc. so my issue is running out of things to say and that awkward silence just bothers me that I saw you replied to on someone else's post... so dreadful!.

So that's my little intro... and yes I'd be up for meeting up.... I actually just got a new XBox One it'd be nice at somepoint to be able to have a friend visit.... the few friends I have I'll usually see them once every 4-6 months. Most of my other friends are 5 hours away.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

sure.


----------



## 281641 (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool! Twelve Keyz


----------



## ajmalanwar24 (Nov 6, 2015)

Ya why not it can be helpful


----------



## Dloking (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey I'm new to tdot, from bc, need help finding a doctor, anyone able to point me to an open minded forward thinking doctor.?


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

What happened to twelve keyz?


----------



## Cavale00 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi! I'm a Torontonian as well.


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

Yay, Toronto! I went to a couple of the SAS meetups a long time ago (maybe 2008)


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

LNahid2000 said:


> Yay, Toronto! I went to a couple of the SAS meetups a long time ago (maybe 2008)


Your name is familiar. I think I met you in 2010 when there were a bunch of SAS meetups, haha.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Brampton doesn't count.


----------



## wishin and hopin (Jul 22, 2015)

I'd love to meet up with people... whenever is fine. 1 or 2 or however many of you. Just message me. Dying of boredom this holiday.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

BUMP! You guys wanna get something specific going? maybe post times when you're free?


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I'm available Sat, Sun, Mon anytime.
I need to get out more.


----------



## maria9638 (Dec 25, 2015)

I live near Toronto, wouldn't mind meeting people like me for a change .


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Never been part of these meetups before. I'm totally down for it


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Post times people, as well as suggestions on things to do/to go.


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

How about some chicken and waffles? lol


----------



## maria9638 (Dec 25, 2015)

gunner21 said:


> Post times people, as well as suggestions on things to do/to go.


I'm free on weekends to meet up.


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

I'd be interested in meeting up. I'm mostly free on the weekends.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

In the last thread, we never managed to get a meet going. Maybe it'll happen this time. I hope I'd be brave enough to join you.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

How about this Friday? Please post suggestions on what you'd want to do? I prefer something oriented around alcohol because it makes me more social, but of course open to other ideas.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

281641 said:


> Hi...
> 
> I'm 32 and was diagnosed with Social Phobia in my teens... have had ups and downs but it's been worse in Toronto where I moved a couple years ago - since I was living with my grandma during that time I rarely hung out with anyone... that became comfortable and the norm... so I'm definitely struggling. Due to my work schedule I can never attend the SA Meetup group. I live on my own now which definitely had its plus having SA but I know it's kinda a drawback as well... I've never had anyone over to where I'm living at besides family who live 5 hours away!.
> 
> ...





Twelve Keyz said:


> sure.





Cavale00 said:


> Hi! I'm a Torontonian as well.





fanatic203 said:


> Your name is familiar. I think I met you in 2010 when there were a bunch of SAS meetups, haha.





wishin and hopin said:


> I'd love to meet up with people... whenever is fine. 1 or 2 or however many of you. Just message me. Dying of boredom this holiday.





Awkto Awktavious said:


> I'm available Sat, Sun, Mon anytime.
> I need to get out more.





maria9638 said:


> I live near Toronto, wouldn't mind meeting people like me for a change .





WithMyFaithx said:


> Never been part of these meetups before. I'm totally down for it





LNahid2000 said:


> How about some chicken and waffles? lol





thebigofan said:


> I'd be interested in meeting up. I'm mostly free on the weekends.





Crisigv said:


> In the last thread, we never managed to get a meet going. Maybe it'll happen this time. I hope I'd be brave enough to join you.


...


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

gunner21 said:


> How about this Friday? Please post suggestions on what you'd want to do? I prefer something oriented around alcohol because it makes me more social, but of course open to other ideas.


Friday sounds good. I get off at 5ish in the Downtown area.
I don't have any suggestions for places to drink, but I am up for it.
Maybe we could see a movie, that way we wont have to talk for a couple hours. lol.
But honestly I think I would be up for almost anything.


----------



## Cavale00 (Nov 25, 2015)

Keep me posted on this, I might come!  yes drinky drinky!


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Does everyone agree that a downtown location is best. Oh, and how does thursday night sound? (crisgiv can't make it otherwise) Also, I'm thinking a sushi buffet might be nice.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Downtown is fine, as long as I can find parking. Sushi sounds good.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

This is exciting to watch and to see if it happens lol.

Times like this I wish I lived near Toronto.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

If you're interested in coming on Thursday night, please send me a PM by tonight.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Since I have not received a lot of replies, how does Saturday of next week work?


----------



## maria9638 (Dec 25, 2015)

gunner21 said:


> Since I have not received a lot of replies, how does Saturday of next week work?


Hey,

Weekends work best for me since I work Mon-Fri. so next Saturday sounds good.

Thanks for setting this up


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

bump.


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

Saturday works for me.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

So, so far we have @Cavale00, @thebigofan, @maria9638 and me. I'm still waiting response from @crisgiv. Any others?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Can't get my name right, eh? Lol. I'm working until 5:30 that day. Afterwards, I should be free.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Any suggestions for sushi places in downtown? I know sushi bloor is a good place.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm not downtown, so I know nothing.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I'm available next Sat!
I don't know of any sushi places but maybe we could try one of these?:
http://www.toronto.com/articles/top-10-sushi-in-toronto/


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I vote for sushi on bloor. It's on Bloor and Bathurst.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

How I wish I lived in Toronto lol


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

OK, how about we meet up at sushi on bloor at 8 pm? Please PM me with your number if you want to come. I'll create a whatsapp group.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

So, turns out my scheduler made a mistake and I'm working on Saturday afternoon instead. I'm really sorry to do this, but any of you guys willing to do this tomorrow night or Sunday night? I mean, you guys can still go ahead on sat night, I just won't be able to come. Right now, I'm available fri evening and sun evening though.


----------



## bobbythegr8 (Apr 1, 2013)

I might be down for this... I'd feel really weird and out of place though aha... What typically happens in SAS meetups?


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

I can do tomorrow evening or Sunday evening if Saturday's plan is cancelled.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Did the sushi meet up happen?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't think it did.


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

Too bad the meet up didn't happen, I was looking forward to it. I hope another one will be arranged!


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

OK how about next to next weekend?


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm free next week.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, for real this time.


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> Yeah, for real this time.


..We live by this motto.

:grin2:


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Just heard of this place called snakes and lattes. It's basically a cafe with board games. You guys wanna check it out?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

This is the website FYI http://www.snakesandlattes.com/ looks really fun to me.


----------



## Health (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey guys.

If anyone is interested in meeting up this weekend, let me know! Im up for anything.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

How about everyone write down which days they're free next week so we can figure out the best day to go.


----------



## Health (Mar 16, 2015)

Sundays are ideal for me, after 5pm. I could also do saturday after 4pm.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Next week I am free Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Sat and Sun I'm free all day.
Mon - Fri I can do anytime after 6pm.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

OK, so how about one of wednesday or sunday evening?


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

Sunday evening sounds good.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Bump!

We should decide on a date and time soon.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

OK how about wednesday evening. 7 pm. Please PM with your number if you're interested in coming.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

OK guys you have to respond. I don't want to chase around each individual asking them to come.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Wednesday 7 is good.
I'll PM you my #


----------



## Health (Mar 16, 2015)

I cant do wednesday. Sunday evening works for me.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Since no one can make it tomorrow, how about we push it to sunday evening? Please respond guys.


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

I can come Sunday evening.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

So, anyone still interested in coming on Sunday, please PM me your number. I'll add you to the whatsapp group.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

lol this looks like what typically happens with meetups and SA. Goodluck!


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

How'd the get together go?


----------



## serendipity (Feb 23, 2009)

.


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

The meetup was successful. I would absolutely do it again!


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Send me a pm with your number if you're interested and I'll add you to the whatsapp group. It'll be way easier to organize it that way.


----------



## ethericbody (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes !! Let's do it !


----------



## ethericbody (Feb 22, 2016)

But I'm pretty busy cause of school :/ **** school.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

ethericbody said:


> But I'm pretty busy cause of school :/ **** school.


I'm sure we can figure something out.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Giving this a good ol' bump.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'll send you a pm with my phone number so I can at least stay updated. Hopefully I can force myself to go eventually. It freaks me out the more the plan comes together.


----------



## unpossible (Aug 7, 2015)

joked35 said:


> Brampton doesn't count.


why not? you don't like brown town?


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd love to join in on this but the idea of meeting a group of total strangers is a lot for me to handle.. Maybe too much to handle. I'd back out at the last minute, I'd beat myself up over backing out and then I'd be too afraid to come back on SAS again because I'd be worried of what everyone thought of me lol.


----------



## FreeUC (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm good to go to one of these sometime, I've been in the quite distant past and they were fun. Different group of peeps though, anyways I'm sure ya'll are fun, no pressure obviously .


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

bumping this.


----------



## AllyBally (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah I'd probably be down for sometime in the future!


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

Been to a few of these way back, I'd be down for another. 

Usually been bars or coffee. If someone wants to suggest something different cool, but we'd just need to pick a spot to grab a drink and show up if we feel like it.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

This is when I wish I lived closer to TO lol but I’m down! PM me more details.

PS…I’m sending out a friends request to all my fellow Ontarian’s in this thread :wink2:

Peace


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## saffant (May 26, 2010)

Hello World.


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi everyone. Is there anyone else out there who has no plans for new year's eve and doesn't want to be alone? If so, then message me or reply to this read and we can plan something to do (Nathan Phillips Square or something else, I'm open to almost anything).


----------



## gtaguywithsa (Nov 13, 2016)

I'd be interested in meeting up sometime, how do the meetings fare? Ive suffered from sa for most of my life and finding meeting people the hardest part of making friends. I saw a meetup 6 week improv course for overcoming anxiety, and am considering it.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

maybe


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Would be down to meet up if somebody had any decent ideas about what to do. I'm free on Friday nights, saturdays and sometimes sunday


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

I've been wanting to check out the Toronto Light Festival happening in the Distillery District - it looks pretty cool. It's happening every night until March. If we could gather a small group of people from here, I think it'll be a good time. We can walk around for a while, take some cool pictures and maybe hit up a nearby coffee shop afterwards.

Here's a link to a few of the displays they have up: http://www.blogto.com/slideshows/toronto-light-festival-2017/

Let me know if anyone's interested in going!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

PepeSylvia said:


> I've been wanting to check out the Toronto Light Festival happening in the Distillery District - it looks pretty cool. It's happening every night until March. If we could gather a small group of people from here, I think it'll be a good time. We can walk around for a while, take some cool pictures and maybe hit up a nearby coffee shop afterwards.
> 
> Here's a link to a few of the displays they have up: http://www.blogto.com/slideshows/toronto-light-festival-2017/
> 
> Let me know if anyone's interested in going!


Yeah that looked sick! I'd be down to check it out if we got a group together!


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

PepeSylvia said:


> I've been wanting to check out the Toronto Light Festival happening in the Distillery District - it looks pretty cool. It's happening every night until March. If we could gather a small group of people from here, I think it'll be a good time. We can walk around for a while, take some cool pictures and maybe hit up a nearby coffee shop afterwards.
> 
> Here's a link to a few of the displays they have up: http://www.blogto.com/slideshows/toronto-light-festival-2017/
> 
> Let me know if anyone's interested in going!





Limmy said:


> Yeah that looked sick! I'd be down to check it out if we got a group together!


Awesome, we got two people interested in going! Now we just need 1 or more people and we can start making a solid plan to go.

@gunner21


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

We're getting a nice group here! Hopefully we can get a few more people interested!


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

I also wanted to go skiing if anyone's down. Lots of ideas here, just no one to go with haha.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

PepeSylvia said:


> I also wanted to go skiing if anyone's down. Lots of ideas here, just no one to go with haha.


That feel when you can't ski lol


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

@pied vert @kamq



PepeSylvia said:


> I also wanted to go skiing if anyone's down. Lots of ideas here, just no one to go with haha.


That's too much atm for me lol.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

bumpin so we are ahead of those gosh darn australians


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

the cheat said:


> I'm probably gonna be living on the streets in Toronto soon. Anyone that wants to buy me a cup of coffee, I'll let you know.


I'll fund your coffee adventures with a 25 cent donation.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

the cheat said:


> That might be able to buy me a cup, without the coffee...which I will use to collect other coins from all the kind people downtown. Thanks buddy!


i'll add 1 nickle and 1 dime!


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I'll be moving back to Toronto soon (or closer to it at least). I'm open to meeting some cool people.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

nothing else said:


> I'll be moving back to Toronto soon (or closer to it at least). I'm open to meeting some cool people.


Brotha, I might have to meet you if I'm in the area


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

@euphoria04: You'll be around Toronto?


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> @euphoria04: You'll be around Toronto?


Yessir in May, you want to meet up too?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

euphoria04 said:


> Yessir in May, you want to meet up too?


Yea, I'll be down. You guys up for a Jays game perhaps?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

bump


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I'd come back from America for a visit but I'm afraid Mr. Trump won't let me back in.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

.


----------



## damoo (Aug 14, 2006)

LowKey said:


> .


forealz


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

That is too far away from me and I cannot drive (obviously, since only one eye kinda-sorta works lol). 

I am pretty certain that I wold be too nervous anyways.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm still so scared, but I need to get out more.


----------



## kombustible (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm right outside Toronto


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

If anyone wants to meet in downtown tomorrow, PM me.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

bump?


----------

